# Ready..I think.



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This afternoon was t-shirt weather up here in the northeast...56F sooo I did some PMing on Bota(change all fluids & filters and grease also anti freeze change) than decide to get ready to meet and greet the first snow storm,now I just gotta make finally adjustment on the snow storm valve...nothing to lite.:truth:


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

How did you attach the plow to the FEL? That looks like a nice setup. I'm looking to buy my first tractor in a few short years and the ability to quickly plow any snowfall, then still use the FEL to move large piles of snow or other uses like moving firewood seems to make more sense and should cost less than a snowblower in place of the FEL.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice looking setup! 
I was outside doing some tractor work. It was shirt sleeve weather - 60*, absolutley NO WIND and cloudy. I was plugging along when, all of a sudden, a nasty cold 10-12 mph wind hit and my jacket was on the porch! I hobbled over to get it and saw that the thermometer had dropped to 45*! All in just a few minutes.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

That a new concept Thomas - keep the blade pointed up so snow never hits the ground?  Would save a lot of wear and tear on your drive way. Wonder why no one had thought of this before.


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Need more toys _
> *How did you attach the plow to the FEL? That looks like a nice setup. I'm looking to buy my first tractor in a few short years and the ability to quickly plow any snowfall, then still use the FEL to move large piles of snow or other uses like moving firewood seems to make more sense and should cost less than a snowblower in place of the FEL. *


This is really what everyone is looking for. Actually the only way, that I have found anyway, to do this is with the setup shown above. but then you still have to remove the blade to use the FEL. 
Don't rule out a good 3 pt snowblower. I have a 2.5 mile driveway and 1.2 miles of that is tree lined . I have a Case 580 backhoe and it can move an amazing amount of snow but it can not move it through the trees. After 2-3 good snowfalls I have no room left to put the snow. My Ber Vac 64" snowblower hooked to my little Yanmar 2000 can blow the snow 50 ft into the woods and away from the side of the road.. 
if you look around you can find a good 3pt snowblower cheap. I got mine for $700 and it was in great shape.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Need more toys.

"How did you attach the plow to the FEL? "

I just built plow frame to match the bucket,also added 3/8"X4" wide flat steel to the back of the bucket for more support.

Plow also rotates 45 degrees either way,plus at 45 degree setting the plow extend good foot beyon the tires.

Its just a one pull pin setup...I only use the top pin when plowing heavy wet snow.

Our driveway 250'+long and there hasn't been one snow storm in those 11 years Bota has come thru....ice storms,well that something else. 

The best in your quest for your new tractor...your back,legs also arms well thank you.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This might be a better picture.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Fordfarm.
Yeah isn't this great weather  and the weather station now saying upper 50's to lower 60's this week in the northeast....sure saves on the heating bill.

If this weather keep up I might have to mowe the lawn again.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning ktm rider.
WOW,now that's what I call a driveway
 

580 Case...now that's having to much fun right there.:winky:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning John-in-Ga.
Yup,the plow just worshiping the snow god and asking for a lite winter...again.

One can make some might high snow banks,which comes in handy to stop drifting snow.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - if we get (or DON'T get) snow like last year - I won't even bother with plowing it! Last year we got less than 12" TOTAL. Supposed to be a nasty Artic Cold Front coming through on Wednesday, MAYBE flurries later in the week. 
I don't even bother with blading snow unless we get over 6" - it never seems worth the effort or fuel to mess with anything less. This is the third winter we've lived here and I've bladed snow ONCE (NOT complaining!)!


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

Thomas,

yep. it is quite a driveway. Well, the first 1.5 miles is more of a dirt road up over a mountain that me and my neighboring farmer maintain together. We are the only 2 households up here on the mountain. 

3 years ago on Presidents Day we got 53" dumped on us all at once right when his cows were giving birth. My family bugged out to the in laws and we started digging our way back up the mountain on a tuesday. We got to his cows on friday night ( he lost 14 of them)  

Thenwe started towards my place. We got into my house saturday night.. 
It was so deep we couldn't plow it with the 580. We had to scoop it. ( my neighbor has a backhoe also.) 

You would think I would hate snow but I just love the beauty and peacefulness of it. I can't wait till it snows !!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning ktm rider.

Dang,sound like a heck of snow storm....makes one wonder little bit what true city folks would have done.


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

It was one of our biggest snows ever. The storm stalled right over our region. We even made the national news !!! The state Police shut down ALL vehicle traffic and were handing out $1,000 fines to anyone caught on the road. We usually get alot of snow in my area, Just not all at once...


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Need more toys _
> *How did you attach the plow to the FEL? I'm looking to buy my first tractor in a few short years and the ability to quickly plow any snowfall, then still use the FEL *


Many loaders are now available with a skid steer style quick attach.
I have this setup on my tractor. 
Flip up 2 levers releases the bucket, hook on snow plow, latch down the 2 levers and go.
Switching from the bucket to the front snow plow takes less than 1 minute.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

This is the only photo I could find for a side veiw of the front plow.
I run a 7' blade on the front loader and a 7' blade on the rear to clear the drive..


----------



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

*SNOW FUN*

Hey great looking setup ? I LIKE IT / VERY NEAT AND VERY CLEAN
But one thing i dont think your dreading a big snow with that 
"TOY" 

:thumbsup:


----------

